# Kent Fast steel



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen the new Faststeel coming out by Kent. Supposed to be 1600+ fps. I'm about to order a couple cases of shot but will wait if I can find the new stuff. If anyone is looking for some good prices on steel try Mack's. I found case of 1560 fps Kent for $89 a case. Was also wondering what Brand of steel everyone shoots and with what Choke. If anyone gets bored and has some time to burn take alook at the new Ballistics charts of heavy shot and steel. Confirmed pass throughs on LIVE ducks at 68 + yards! From everything I have researched, speed kills but you also get more recoil.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you try chuck ? over at O.W. duckhuntingstuff.com


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm over there at OW alot but mostly stick with Refuge. I checked that site out last week and they did not have it yet.


----------

